# non ho parlato loro



## Francyna

In frasi tipo: 
je ne *leur* ai parlé -> non ho parlato loro, devo fare l'accordo? 
sto impazzendo


----------



## janpol

"leur" est un CO Indirect (j'ai parlé *à* qui ?). Le participe passé s'accorde avec le COD, pas avec le COI.
Il n'y a pas de COD, donc pas d'accord > parl*é*


----------



## Youngfun

Senza accordo, come in italiano.
Come dice janpol, devi invece fare l'accordo con i complementi diretti, tipo:
Li ho mangiati -> Je les ai mangés.

Ovviamente, madrelingua francesi: correggetemi se sbaglio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Come dice benissimo Youngfun, senza accordo per il complemento indiretto, ma preciso che di massima in francese l'accordo si fa con l'oggetto diretto anteposto al verbo, sia nome che pronome personale o relativo, con l'eccezione del pronome "en" (= _ne_ in italiano) usato come partitivo:
_Les fraises que j'ai vu*es* au marché me semblaient excellentes. Ces fraises-là, j'en ai mangé avec beaucoup de plaisir.
_


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie matou per la spiegazione!
Ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo. Non sempre fare il parallelo con l'italiano funziona, ad esempio quei due verbi che hai sottolineat*o* sarebbero stati in italiano: senza accordo il primo e con accordo il secondo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Eh! Tra italiano e francese, i falsi amici in agguato sono sempre numerosi , ed è proprio quel che a me piace di più .
Scusa se non ho risposto al tuo ultimo PM --grazie comunque, Youngfun, per le precisazioni circa "essere/andare d'accordo"-- ma non so cosa stia succedendo ultimamente, ho tante cose da fare che non... ce la faccio più.
Stammi bene.
Matou


----------



## Youngfun

Non ti preoccupare, ti capisco. 
Ovviamente ho corretto il mio errore di battitura "sottolineato", qualcuno potrebbe pensare che in italiano quel verbo vada accordato... (ma in italiano antico [neanche tanto, diciamo inizio Novecento] sì)


----------



## matoupaschat

Da notare che si ritrova sempre di più in francese odierno questa tendenza (*da evitare assolutamente*) di non accordare il participio passato con l'antecedente pronome relativo. Ci son pochi dolori perché in francese spesso non si sente  dunque passa inosservato.


----------

